# DRMIS Help!



## horatio749 (26 Jul 2013)

Good Morning Everyone, 
I'm look to all you Sup Techs out there who might have a little more hands on experience running some reports on DRMIS.

We're trying to run our SNAC reports for the WH that we are responsible for. I have been told IQ09 is the T code to use however when I run this its bringing up some items which are serialized but not required on a SNAC report. Items that are not E class or even serial tracked. 
All the items we want on the SNAC are there, but were trying to filter out the extra info. Short of exporting it to Excel and going through each stock code individually to see which are E class and which aren't I'm not too sure what else we can do?
There has to be an easier way, a process which used to take 15 sec in MIMS is now taking 10-20min per account in DRMIS. 

Any ideas??


Thanks


----------



## Old EO Tech (26 Jul 2013)

If you don't get an answer sooner I'll ask my RQ shop at 1VP when I'm back at work on the 6 Aug.

Jon


----------



## armyvern (26 Jul 2013)

Trouble Ticket to the DRMIS helpdesk is required; somewhere along the line, those SNs rolled as being E track ... bulk rollovers occur and glitches like that happen, but only Ottawa can fix it.


----------



## DAA (26 Jul 2013)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Trouble Ticket to the DRMIS helpdesk is required; somewhere along the line, those SNs rolled as being E track ... bulk rollovers occur and glitches like that happen, but only Ottawa can fix it.



 :goodpost:

If it's coming from ArmyVern, I would bet on that advice!


----------



## ianyboy (29 Mar 2014)

Hey guys,

Im a bit late on this one. Im Cfss DRMIS help desk over in Valcartier, for your SNAC I advise ZESNAC (probably knew that by now) also, instead of IQ09, try out the IQ03, less initial input is needed


----------



## Old EO Tech (29 Mar 2014)

ianyboy said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> Im a bit late on this one. Im Cfss DRMIS help desk over in Valcartier, for your SNAC I advise ZESNAC (probably knew that by now) also, instead of IQ09, try out the IQ03, less initial input is needed



There is also a big push to correct SNAC data in the Master Equipment Record, especially for weapons, a lot of wpns were input with temp numbers and not the manufactures part number.  Ottawa is hoping this will all sorted out for the June SNAC verification.


----------



## horatio749 (5 Apr 2014)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> There is also a big push to correct SNAC data in the Master Equipment Record, especially for weapons, a lot of wpns were input with temp numbers and not the manufactures part number.  Ottawa is hoping this will all sorted out for the June SNAC verification.



That would be nice. 
I know there has also been some issues with serials rolling over but under the manufacture part number not the nsn. 
As with any change there's going to be growing pains.


----------

